# There Is Definatlely Crying In Baseball



## fmdog44 (Jun 2, 2019)

Watching the womens championship softball tournament today between UCLA and Washinton I started to notice the women were wearing makeup and I thought "why"? Then I noticed some wore earrings and necklaces. Then after three extra innings a UCLA batter ended the 10 inning game with a home run. The camera moved to the Washington dugout showing several players crying. OK, crying is allowed but makeup and jewelry?! 
:notfair:


----------



## Trade (Jun 3, 2019)

Love the movie reference dude. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## oldman (Jun 3, 2019)

No rule against make-up, but only the NCAA rules allow jewelry. Under high school rules, jewelry is not allowed in Girl's Softball or Boy's Baseball, unless it's worn for medical purposes, like a Medical Alert Bracelet or charm.


----------

